# my pigeons



## karl adams (Sep 22, 2007)

my new pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have some lovely birds, I like the first bird... haven't seen one that dark with white flights.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

That T-pattern white flight (the velvet white flight) is a hot looking bird. I also like your setup -- getting ready for widowhood?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh I missed the white feathers the first time, very interesting. Nice birds


----------

